# GE Announces Zero Energy House Project



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

GE Announces Zero Energy House Project.

*The company's technology for generating and managing energy could reduce strain on the grid.*

-- Tom


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Amazing imagine if everyone is able to do this, the planet just might survive


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'll believe it when I see it. It's real easy for GE to make that statement, but I don't see it as a reality any time soon.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

We can dream. It's the cost of changing technology that holds a lot of things up or things like when it comes to Gas the economy, there is always a money reason why some areas are not advancing as much as others, either its costs a lot to change or it will effect the economy in a huge way which governments can not handle as in way worse than the recession that we are supposedly having.

Its not that it can not be done its always a money reason why its not done.


----------



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

It's not just GE though- The whole home needs to be wired for smart home before this application can interface correctly. GE is now teaming together with the smart home technology, so in-order to take advantage, you will need to have every outlet in your home wired for this capability. Every outlet needs to be home run wired to one central location in the home. 
Not only is this the beginning of energy savings, but also total home automation/customization. Program the lights to come on when you walk into a room, program the blinds to draw at sunset... the options are endless! Look into OnQ Legrand- really neat stuff! and totally affordable, just do a bit at a time!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Affordable? You might want to get a quote on wiring every outlet as a home run to the power distribution panel before you say that! It would be expensive in new construction, given the cost of all the extra wire and labor, but it would be prohibitively expensive in an existing house!

Note that's just one facet of the changes that it would take to do this, and affordable isn't an adjective I'd use!


----------

